# Do you have a piercing or tattoo?



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

*Do you have one of them or both?
if yes, where and when did you do them?
if not, would you like to do one/both of them? where?
what do you think about body modification in general?*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I don't need another hole in my body.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I have both of my ears pierced, but I don't wear earrings anymore.

I don't like tattoos.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

my ears. might get two more for my ears. 


tats none, but if i got one, i'd create it and design my own pic for the tat guy to put on me


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

5 tats, no piercings


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

i just got my tongue pierced about two weeks ago. it was a really fun experience. i loved the nervousness right before & the sort of adrenaline rush afterwards. & there was no real pain involved, though there was some swelling & tenderness in the days following. it's my first piercing... (well besides my ears, when i was really little). almost immediately after getting it, i was already thinking about the next one i would want to get... but i need to accumulate some funds first.... no tattoos yet..... yet. but yes, i like body modification.



Aurora said:


> ]they seem to had hit a nerve or something. I lost half my taste buds on one side. Having it was the most uncomfortable experience


ouch. that sucks.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

None. Needles scare me.. a lot.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

plan to get two tattoo's on each arm, deltoid area. still drawing out the designs tho.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A wee bit 'o both.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

5 peircings 4 I did myself


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Pierced ears


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't mind them but I do prefer that people don't take it to excess. For the poll naturally I had to choose the _"no, I don't like"_ option

Personally I'll never have either, they aren't me, I've never even had the thought of getting them


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't answer, so now I would... sorry I forgot.

I have 3 tattoos, and some piercing - Nose, I had a double on one side a few months ago I put off one of them, and the other is on me I love it... it's remind me that I need to change to BCR-Ball 
I have 4 Lobes in the ears, Tongue [it's new ] almost 3 months on me... I was very scared beacuse there are many stories about this place, due to the fact that there are many nerves in the place. it's recuperate completely [I'm still addict to "Listerine"]
I had in the Eyebrow but I put it off because I don't like it anymore, and in that time I was working so I didn't feel "right".
also I had Helix and put it off because of the army...
my first piercing - Navel and I didn't like it anymore so I put it off after a year and half.

I love body modification but not in exaggeration and tattoos only with an essential meaning.

The absurd is that I *was* really scared from needle ! especially blood test and vaccine​


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, but I would get a tattoo if I ever found a reason to get one.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My ears are pierced. They have been since I was a baby so I really don't know what it's like not to have them pierced, haha. I've thought about getting them pierced a second time.

I think some tattoos are really beautiful so I've thought about getting one. I'm not sure I ever will because I go back and forth about it. I know what I'd get though.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I clicked on 'no, I don't like', but I forgot about my earrings ;;
I've had them since I was little so I just got used to them, I'm not interested in tattoos but I may get another piercing in an ear in the future...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, I have no tattoos. :lol

I forgot to answer the other part. :doh


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 1 tattoo. Cost me $20 and took 15 hours in one sitting to complete. It is on my right shoulder blade and takes up about 1/2 my back. I don't think I will ever get any more.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

No, neither. It's a personal choice. Some people suit them. Once someone gets tired of them, piercings are presumably easier to hide or reverse. Apart from the stretchy O-shaped earlobes that these guys who have taken to wearing washers in their ears will get. What's that about anyway?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> I have 1 tattoo. Cost me $20 and took 15 hours in one sitting to complete. It is on my right shoulder blade and takes up about 1/2 my back. I don't think I will ever get any more.


$20 bucks? Are you sure you don't mean $200? I don't know much about tattoos, but I thought that even the smallest tattoos cost at least in the $30-$50 range. And that is by no means a small tattoo.

In regards to the question, I have neither. Probably will never get a piercing or tattoo, but I'm open to it.


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> I have 1 tattoo. Cost me $20 and took 15 hours in one sitting to complete. It is on my right shoulder blade and takes up about 1/2 my back. I don't think I will ever get any more.


$20 ??? 
how can it be?
in my permanent studio small tattoo cost 200NIS most because of the opening of new needles.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I just have one tattoo. I plan on getting several more, but they're so expensive.

I don't really care for piercings. I don't know why. I really don't like the spacers that people put in thier ears. It looks so gross when the spacers are out. Small ones are okay, I guess. As for body piercings, I haven't seen any that I liked, and my sister used to work at a piercing place, so I've seen a lot. Most of them I wish I hadn't seen. Yikes.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not into piercings or tatoos


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I have my ears pierced and my belly button pierced. That is all the piercings I plan on getting because I like to have the option of hiding them or not...with a facial piercing you can't really do that. I did consider getting my tongue pierced, but I dropped that idea pretty quick.

As for tattoos, I am designing my first tattoo right now. It has special meaning to me, so I want to get it as a permanent reminder for myself. One of the meanings of the image I am getting is to "be happy as you are". I think that is important for me to remember. Plus, I think tattoos can be really pretty if done properly.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I only have ears, but I want to get a tongue ring and maybe a Monroe.
As for a tattoo, I've been playing with that idea for so long. I want one, just not sure what to get.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

My religion forbids tattoos. I've thought of getting ear piercings, but now at age 46, it's not happening. There is no way I'd pierce anything else.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I have just a basic ear pierced and I think I'm gonna get a celtic knot tatoo on my right shoulder blade.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a tattoo, no peircings


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No desire to get either, myself. I think they can look great on other people though.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont have any but i wish i had the guts for a lip ring xD


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Witan said:


> $20 bucks? Are you sure you don't mean $200? I don't know much about tattoos, but I thought that even the smallest tattoos cost at least in the $30-$50 range. And that is by no means a small tattoo.


I paid $20 by winning a raffle at the shop owners book party. He used to throw a couple a year and would raffle off tattoos of different lengths of time. I figured the total value would have been around $5,300. It took two artists 15 hours to complete. I won only one sitting so whatever they did they either had to complete it in one sitting or I would have to come back later and pay to have it finished. I couldnt afford to finish it and I didnt want a half completed tattoo so I sat through non-stop.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I got both my ears pierced about a month ago, and plan to get them gauged. Small ones though, not the Blu-Ray disc sized ones.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have two tattoos. No piercings.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nope - I don't need another hole in my body.


I agree with that logic and would add that putting another hole in sounds uncomfortable to say the least.

I read an article written by dentists and they said that they've almost never seen anyone with a pieced tongue who hadn't chipped teeth with it. Wow, what could be more cool than chipped teeth, dude!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No tattoo's or piercings here.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I've had my ears pierced since kindergarten. I'm an earring addict. I've been thinking about getting a second set of ears pierce; I set for studs, the other for drop/dangly earrings. And if I ever tone up, I would like to get my navel pierced. 

As for tattoos, no thank you. One thing I like about piercings is that you can have them removed whenever. Indecisiveness is just fine. But for tats, not so much. The only tat I would ever get is a "tramp stamp." Easy to hide and super sexy!


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

The human body (both male and female, but especially female) is pretty much universally recognized as beautiful as it is. Why would you want to change that?


----------



## stoney7713 (Jul 3, 2009)

4 piercings, all hidden...
No tats


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> The human body (both male and female, but especially female) is pretty much universally recognized as beautiful as it is. Why would you want to change that?


Because my body is horrible.



stoney7713 said:


> 4 piercings, all hidden...


O my >.>


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Piercings. Done in teens. No interest in tattoos. What others do does not bother me.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have my ears pierced twice. I live for dangly earrings, I'm not me without them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I got my ears pierced. I did it myself with a needle one night while i was stoned...
No tattoo, though. It's not for me.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

labret and 2 in left ear. 
I would get a tat but I don't know what to get or have the money to.


----------



## 1ShyGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

Got my left ear pierced in high school


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

got no piercings or tattoos.. lookin into getting a tattoo though, thinking of a japanese dragon that goes from my arm to my chest with freedom and stength in kanji somewhere in the design 

the main trouble ive found is getting an artist whos work i like and who i think will do a good job, luckly however a freind who has amazing tattoos has suggested someone quite local to me


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Three quarter sleeve, eventually turning into a body suit... ****'s expensive. =[ Retired my piercings. Had my eyebrow, lip, and ears.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

No tattoos, not too interested in them.

I have each of my earlobes pierced, left tragus (I'm going to get the right one done soon) and a vertical labret. I probably won't get anymore though.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a tattoo, I like original tattoos or tattoos with meanings behind them, but piercings kind of gross me out for some reason. I'm a strange one.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I have my ears pierced and two tattoos.

My first tattoo, the writing below is an celtic proverb meaning beware the enemy within.









This is my second one


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> I paid $20 by winning a raffle at the shop owners book party. He used to throw a couple a year and would raffle off tattoos of different lengths of time. I figured the total value would have been around $5,300. It took two artists 15 hours to complete. I won only one sitting so whatever they did they either had to complete it in one sitting or I would have to come back later and pay to have it finished. I couldnt afford to finish it and I didnt want a half completed tattoo so I sat through non-stop.


You're from Marietta too!!! I'm guessing you won a raffle at All or Nothing! I remember seeing that tattoo, It's a collaborative piece by Bond, and Vennekamp. I'm jealous, you have ink from two amazing artists. I never win the raffle's :[ I've always wanted to get work done by Vennekamp, but alas I am broke.

Anyways, I have close to a half sleeve on my right arm. I actually have ALOT more on that arm now, but this was the start to it (Sean Herman's work). I don't have any pictures of the whole thing :] It now reaches from the back of my shoulder to a few inches above my elbow.









I also have a neo-traditional anchor on my foot, and some more on my right leg.

I'm hopefully going to have more work done soon, so maybe i'll post it. :]

Piercings: I had my nose pierced for a while, but had to take it out for work, and it closed up. Other than that I only have 3 piercings on each ear lobe, and my cartilage pierced.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i got my ears pierced when i was about 6 months old, so nearly 20 years and they've never closed up even though i don't wear ear rings.

I got my belly button pierced when i was 14 and then a few weeks later i got my eye brow pierced.

When i was 16 i got my lip pierced and none of them have closed up. 

I lost my lip bar when i was drunk so now i've left it out but it hasn't closed lol


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> The human body (both male and female, but especially female) is pretty much universally recognized as beautiful as it is. Why would you want to change that?


*sigh* so i'm ugly now?

Tattoos & piercings are many things to many different people. To some, it could be a status symbol, to others it could be a statement about their life.

For me, It means that I am free. I have the right to do to my body, whatever I want. Other's may not have that freedom. It is no different, in my oppinion, from people who wear make-up, dye their hair, or wear clothes a certain way. People use their appearance as a means of expression every day. My way is just a little more permanent 

It's also documents my life. I can tell you the mindset I was in when I got every tattoo that I have. For me my tattoos arent always about the symbolism behind the imagery (even though that does often play a part), it's more about where I was in my life when I got the tattoo. I don't really care if other people understand why I have tattoos, as long as I understand why. :]


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

every time I see one of those people with tons of ring piercings on their eyebrows, I have the sudden urge to run up to the them and hang a shower curtain from the many rings...


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a biohazard symbol tattooed on my right arm, black outline with red fill. Also have a ring in my left ear. Kinda want to get another piercing but not sure if i want an eyebrow or bellybutton done. Would also love to get a barbed wire armband tattoo at some point.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldn't get either, but I don't care if others have them. I used to, but I don't now.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have my nipple pierced. Had it for 9 years now. Have no intention of removing it. 
Have had others over the years but have removed them. 
I am thinking about getting some more, but I have to removed visible ones for sport. 
Love tattoos, if ever I find something I like and an artist I trust at the same time I will be in there.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate 2 piercings in both my ears nd one eye brow piercing. I also have 3 tattoos on my arms. I love tattoos :yes I think besides getting more in my ears, I'm done with piercings..I used to be terrified of getting a tattoo for fear of the pain and while it does hurt, it's not as bad as I thought it would be and it helps ease my racing mind during and a while after the process. I had always wanted a tattoo though. I dislike the first one I got and am gonna get it covered, but otherwise I love my tattoos and I find they can be very beautiful and artistic


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My ears are pierced (when I was really young mind). Don't really wear earrings though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My ears are pierced twice, but I don't have any tattoos. I think they look good on some people but usually I find it unattractive.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 7 lobe, a tragus, and an industrial.
When i turn legal age, i really would like to get a noh8 tattoo.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Ears pierced twice, I'd like another piercing but I'm too wimpy about the pain for now. I've considered a tattoo but I think I'd regret it eventually!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love tattoos and piercings. I have a small tattoo and 11 ear piercings. (Well maybe less. I think quite a few closed up.)


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Amelia said:


> No, neither. It's a personal choice. Some people suit them. Once someone gets tired of them, piercings are presumably easier to hide or reverse. Apart from the stretchy O-shaped earlobes that these guys who have taken to wearing washers in their ears will get. What's that about anyway?


...They're called gauges, and I have them. :/
I'm not planning on getting super big ones, though. They are currently very small.

I also plan on getting a small tattoo or two eventually. Nothing big.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I have a nose piercing on my right nostril. I think I'm going to get another piercing below my mouth on my left side next if I can. I use to have my ears pierced when I was little but they kept getting infected so I had to let them return to normal. So far my nose seems okay & I hope it stays that way. Just got it done a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Both my ears are pierced and my lip  I love piercings. No tattoos though yet but I got one in mind


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Insecure said:


> I have a nose piercing on my right nostril. I think I'm going to get another piercing below my mouth on my left side next if I can. I use to have my ears pierced when I was little but they kept getting infected so I had to let them return to normal. So far my nose seems okay & I hope it stays that way. Just got it done a couple of weeks ago.


Nose piercings seem easier to keep from getting infected for whatever reason, especially if you wear stainless steel jewelry.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Had both ears pierced for a few years when I was in my late teens...til one day I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and thought... "wow, you look ****ing ridiculous wearing those things"... and so that was the end of that.


Never had any desire to get a tattoo.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pierced ears eight times (four on left, four on right) and pierced nose ^^

I do wanna get a tattoo sometime though...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

both lobes and both top cartillege


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Septum pierced.


----------



## xchexguerillax (Jan 23, 2012)

Ears gauged 00. Lip pierced. 2 horse shoes in each cartilage. If I had money I'd get tattoos. Did all my piercings and stretching myself. I love body modding


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I had my ears pierced but they closed up, I also had my nose pierced but that closed up too. I want to get my ears pierced again though. No tattoos, but I want one someday. Just a small one though on my wrist


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok...this sounds obsessive but I want 2 biffy clyro themed ones- a puzzle piece on my wrist/ankle/hip and the words 'lets love death away' (biffy clyro, the captain) written up my arm


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've had both my ears pierced for years but I really REALLY want a monroe piercing. I want it more than anything but my parents think i should wait two years.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

both ears pierced and 2 tats, one of my initials on my right shoulder and below it the Houston Astro's star


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I have plenty of piercings and tattoos. I also have the equipment to safely do my -own- piercings and tattoos.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

No.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like a tatt on my hip/back but I have no idea what to get. It would have to be something unique/meaningful. My friends husband has a goat on his shoulder. Imagine waking up to that, lmao. Not the wisest of decisions.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ears are pierced. I'm hoping to get a tat of a tiger roaring with ferocity some day. It would represent a loud voice, and my triumph over social anxiety, which I know will happen eventually. One day =/


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I have both ears pierced but haven't worn earrings since 1995. I want a tattoo of something, but not so sure what that something is yet- I need more time to think it over..and on an area of my body that is easy to cover up if needed...something discreet, of course.


----------



## Rob Lionheart (Mar 18, 2012)

Two studs in my left ear, one in the right.
A tattoo on each inner forearm, one on my upper right arm, one on my chest, one on my back, one on the back of my neck, one along my waistline in front.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have my ears pierced and that's all I want to get!


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Having no tats seems to be looked down upon from the girls I talk to on online dating sites. I don't understand it. It must have to do with spontaneity.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have 5 tattoos and will get more


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have my ear pierced, lol. Just a silver stud.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't have either, but I may have a tattoo in the future. I quite like small ones, but I'd never get a piercing, I can't stand them.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a welsh dragon tattoo on my back.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Both piercings I had closed, no tattoo's either.


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I have my ears pierced and that's all I want to get!


Same here, only got a pair of piercings in my ears, nothing special.


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

I had both my ears peirced, and my eyebrow. Haven't worn anything in them since I was about 17 though.
Got a tattoo on my wrist, but it was done when I was 14 with a cheap homemade tattoo gun and I grew a bit since then so now its kinda just a line.. Had a lot of other tattoos done around the same time but luckily they did not stay / ink bled out. Can see the scars if under a black light however lol..


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

3 piercings on one ear, 2 on the other. Thinking about getting a central lip ring and maybe paw print tattoos on the tops of my feet.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Four piercings (ears, nose, and tongue now, anyway, I've been pierced 14 times altogether) and two tattoos.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

5 piercings and I want a tattoo


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

My ears are pierced and I have a tattoo up the side of my body


----------

